

Open Source Projects for social causes? - vijar82

I want to help develop open source software which tries to solve social issues e.g. environment, the poor, disabled. Where can I find such projects?
======
tuukkah
"The award-winning Sugar Learning Platform promotes collaborative learning
through Sugar Activities that encourage critical thinking, the heart of a
quality education. -- Sugar is the core component of a worldwide effort to
provide every child with equal opportunity for a quality education."
<http://www.sugarlabs.org/>

------
bytebot
With regards to energy, hacking on
<http://www.lesswatts.org/projects/powertop/> might be useful

With regards to disaster relief, Sahana is a good project to hop onto

